

Insurance industry steps up to help airBnB renters - fishcakes
http://www.airbnbinsurance.com

======
bravura
This isn't the "insurance industry stepping up". This is an entrepreneur doing
some market testing.

Yesterday, someone registered this domain name anonymously, and is now
collecting email addresses to gauge market interest. fishcakes is an account
that is a few weeks old, and submitting this article was hir only
participation on this site so far.

I'm all in favor of lean startup metholodogies. Just call a spade a space, and
please edit the title.

------
DevX101
I don't think this is going to work very well via a third party. This is
something Airbnb has to offer themselves.

------
charliepark
I wouldn't trust a company to cover my insurance needs if I can't trust them
to properly license the name of the brand they're leveraging.

